# problemi con emerge @preserved-rebuild

## drudox

In questi giorni sto chiedendo tanto forse troppe cose .. ma per cortesia potreste aiutarmi in questo problema ?

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/bGduKtCJDLEQSFg6p4xC/

qui si trova l'output di 

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Scusa ma se dai il comando

```
# emerge -uUD --with-bdeps y @world
```

cosa ritorna?

Strano che ti voglia installare una versione mascherata di perl

----------

## drudox

eccolo qui 

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/wOgQ5K7O07eIxH8eDATd/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok c'e' un problema con il pacchetto virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.380.0 che richiede perl-5.26.

Ce l'hai nel package.accept_keywords? Se si prova a rimuoverlo e rilanciare il comando

----------

## drudox

ho virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.360.100_rc e` lo stesso ?

----------

## drudox

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/1wAFsQo60Tvp2NcwVyEH/

nulla come prima ....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai un po' di casini con i pacchetti di perl.

Cosa contiene il file /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl

----------

## drudox

eccolo

```

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/go0RefddHgStVeL5ioDO/

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a commentare tutte le linee del file e rilanciare il comando

----------

## drudox

ho commentato tutte le linee del package.mask ma nulla ecco il risultato 

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/QU3AJFZgmJLTz6NGheb7/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a lanciare il comando

```
# emerge -uUDt --with-bdeps y @world
```

Inoltre in package.accept_keywords hai qualcosa riguardo a perl?

----------

## drudox

si ecco :

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/sg6N7J82LWFiYNcdu7ht/

e questo e` il risultato del comando 

```
# emerge -uUDt --with-bdeps y @world
```

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/h3xlhZKCD61xxFp6j4y4/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi ridare l'ultimo comando con in aggiunta l'opzione --verbose-conflicts?

Sei sicuro di non avere altri pacchetti riguardanti perl in altri file sotto /etc/portage/package.mask?

----------

## drudox

ecco il risultato del comando con --verbose-conflicts

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/UB6dUctRtu9Ttp4lawFH/

ho controllate e non ho nessun altro perl in package.mask

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok allora c'e' qualcosa di errato nel package.accept_keywords, puoi postarlo?

----------

## drudox

e` una directory , dentro ci sono i file Perl :

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/xKcexOC5HExMTQwEksg3/

e ruby:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/tqzOjcdRmgIHIicaxstE/

grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Commenta tutto quello che riguarda perl e riprova a lanciare il world update

----------

## drudox

ora sta andando ! ma lo devo lasciar andare o devo fare solo il preserve-rebuild ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> ora sta andando ! ma lo devo lasciar andare o devo fare solo il preserve-rebuild ?

 

Se deve aggiornare lascialo andare e alla fine fai il preserve-rebuild

----------

## drudox

ok grazie 1000  :Smile: 

----------

## drudox

una curiosita` che differenza c'e` tra : 

```
emerge -uDNv --with-bdeps y --backtrack=300 @world
```

 e 

```
emerge -uUDt --with-bdeps y @world

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

L'opzione -t e' solo una questione di output ti fa vedere l'albero delle dipendenze.

--backtrack serve quando emerge quando fallisce a calcolare le dipendenze (e solitamente emerge ti dice di provare questa soluzione). Il funzionamento praticamente e' che emerge torna indietro di x nell'albero delle dipendenze per cercare un percorso diverso da quello calcolato in precedenza.

----------

## drudox

grazie ! 

e N e v ? e U maiuscolo ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> e N e v ? e U maiuscolo ?

 

Ti consiglio di dare uno sguardo al manuale di emerge (man emerge) dove trovi tutte le informazioni.

Comunque -v e' solo per aumentare il livello di informazioni di emerge.

-N e' usato quando cambiano le use flag a qualsiasi livello, cioe' vuol dire sia se metti una use flag in make.conf o package.use ma anche quelle cambiate nell'ebuild (variabile IUSE) da uno sviluppatore.

-U e' quella solitamente da usare al posto di -N e controlla solo le use flag cambiate da te quindi nel make.conf oppure in package.use.

EDIT:  quindi se usi -N e' superfluo specificare -U visto che tanto fa anche quello

----------

## drudox

grazie daro` un occhiata al manuale !

----------

## drudox

nell aggiornamento ho incontrato diversi pacchetti che ho dovuto mettere in exclude (credo siano BUG ) dove posso verificare l'elenco dei bug presenti ?

----------

## drudox

questi sono tutti i pacchetti che mi hanno dato 

```
failed to compile ...
```

  libnsgif libcss at-spi2-atk wine dconf gdm adobe-flash ruby-gtk2 gnome-photos gnome-weather bijiben chromium 

ho controllato su bugzilla ma non ci sono ! eppure davano errori solo di compilazione

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per ogni problema di questi pacchetti devi aprire un nuovo thread postando anche il build.log, l'output di emerge --info e emerge -pvq nome_pacchetto, cosi' da poterti dare aiuto.

Mi raccomando un thread un problema.

----------

